# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  اغرب طريقه للغش في الامتحانات لعام 2012 مقطع خطير جدا

## جاليان مصطفى

اغرب طريقه للغش في الامتحانات لعام 2012 مقطع خطير جدا



اغرب الطرق للغش في الامتحانات لعام 2011 وعام 2012
طريقه سهله للغش وطرق غش الطلاب في الامتحان
طرق مبتكره للغش في الامتحان 
وللعلم ان الغش حرام 
فانت لا تغش الا نفسك فقط 
فلكل مجتهد النصيب 



اخليكم مع الفيديو

تحياااااااااااااااتي لكنم... وكل عام وانتوو بخيرر

----------

